# Paint the bottom of the Tank???



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

what do you use to paint the bottom of your aquarium? like if you don't want to use any substrate (no sand, no gravel, etc.). Do you paint the inside of the glass or the outside of the glass?


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

you paint the outside im pretty sure... you can always get poster board or something and throw it under the tank lol but paint looks nicer probly


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

paint outside with any kind of paint.
i use flat black from rust-o-leum


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Im in the process of doing the same thing but that damm paper and adhesive is still stuck to the bottom of the tank. I've used adhesive remover (citrus based, safe on acrylic) but only managed to take out 50% of the paper. Any suggestions? Im about to give up on this!!!!


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

the outside


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

tecknik said:


> Im in the process of doing the same thing but that damm paper and adhesive is still stuck to the bottom of the tank. I've used adhesive remover (citrus based, safe on acrylic) but only managed to take out 50% of the paper. Any suggestions? Im about to give up on this!!!!


 i usually use a hair dryer to get the adhesive goopy (that's the technical term :laugh: ) and then i just scrape it off or use a moist towel to wipe it off.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

This is what the bottom of my 180g looks like


----------



## BLACKDIAMONDRHOM (Mar 7, 2004)

find somebody that really know's what they are doing. 
you can "buff it off" but you must be carefull-
then paint using a brush, I like a "shinny black"


----------

